# CO2 Diffuser-I can't see the bubbles. Is it working??



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

i would go over the system again sounds like a leak, use some soapy water to check. Finding a leak with your fingers or by sight alone is is a bit futile as they can be so small or even numerous.


----------



## calvert (Apr 29, 2010)

not a diffuser guy but i would think it takes time to build up enough pressure to start forcing the co2 through the membrane.

i.e. when you blasted out co2 you had the pressure to force co2 through, but depending on the actual diffuser and the length of tubing, it may take some time to normally get to that level.

just a guess...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

What is your working pressure set to?


----------



## Captured Moments (Feb 6, 2010)

You most likely have a leak somewhere and the glass diffuser is not at fault. You need a certain amount of pressure for the Co2 to pass through the membrane but if you have a leak somewhere in the system, pressure will never build up high enough to be able to break through the glass diffuser unless in your case you turn up the Co2 way high, as you did mention and that was when you started noticing bubbles coming out of the glasss diffuser. 
Gas pressure is usually greatest at the source and diminishing as it travels down the line so the leak is most likely close to the origin point. Use soapy water to check for leaks on all possible areas and change your hoses if you need to.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

Is it soapy water or just soap? I usually hear that you put dishwasher liquid soap on a pipe and look for bubbles.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Soapy water is best. You can take dishwasher liquid soap and add a little water to make it a little less viscous.


----------



## SmoothSailor (Mar 15, 2010)

*Kitten chewed my tubing*

Just as a follow up. My kitten had chewed on my tubing. When I cute the chewed section out....the bubbles reappeared. Bad kitty.




Darkblade48 said:


> Soapy water is best. You can take dishwasher liquid soap and add a little water to make it a little less viscous.


----------

